# Miriam Murphy



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from Twitter:Hearing very sad news of the death of the Irish dramatic soprano Miriam Murphy, yesterday at the age of only 48.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ldiat said:


> from Twitter:Hearing very sad news of the death of the Irish dramatic soprano Miriam Murphy, yesterday at the age of only 48.


Your kidding. It seems like yesterday I heard her rattle the rafters in Isolde's Curse in Seattle's Wagner competition. I thought she was the real deal... an honest to God Wagnerian dramatic soprano. Such a shame.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I had never heard of her, so I looked her up on YouTube. Here's Miriam Murphy in the Liebestod.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I regret I never heard of her. That Liebestod is really quite good. A bit reminiscent of Eileen Farrell? A very sad loss.


----------



## Don Fatale2 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sad to hear that. I saw her live in 2015 (Brunnhilde). She sung very well indeed. 

I don't know the cause of death, but the potential health issue with her weight was plain to see.


----------

